# What's New?



## Madmann (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Zaphod (Dec 16, 2011)

It's old and new at the same time.  You're still a fag.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 16, 2011)

So besides posting boring nonsense, errr I mean weak insult attempts, err well nevermind.

Is there anything worthwhile you care to discuss? Good things going on in your life??


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 16, 2011)

Better than your life.  I'm ambulatory and loving it.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 16, 2011)

You know I thought this would be my first attempt at trying to get along with you people.

And you're already ruining it. Now stop trying to start shit and just be civil for once.

So what is it exactly that you're loving about it? New house? Hot girl? Rise in pay? Kids? What?

And others are welcome to chime in with their interesting stories.


----------



## littlekev (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


>



Your Mexican cum swallowing experience, you fucking fag!


----------



## littlekev (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You know I thought this would be my first attempt at trying to get along with you people.
> 
> And you're already ruining it. Now stop trying to start shit and just be civil for once.
> 
> ...



Eddie the never ending cum swallower!


----------



## littlekev (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck off and die eddie


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You know I thought this would be my first attempt at trying to get along with you people.
> 
> And you're already ruining it. Now stop trying to start shit and just be civil for once.
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll be civil.  

Here's what's so great:  This week was only a three day work week for me, same as last week and next week is the same.  Using up the last of my vacation time.  

Tomorrow I'm going to visit a friend and we're going to be shooting on his property.  Pistols, shotguns and rifles.  Going to be a good time.

The rest of the family is A-OK.  Can't ask for more at this point.  

How are things going for you?


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck off


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


>


 What up wheels mah nigga what the fuck wrong wit chu


----------



## troubador (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You know I thought this would be my first attempt at trying to get along with you people.
> 
> And you're already ruining it. Now stop trying to start shit and just be civil for once.



That's good but you have to live with your mistakes. You've acted like an asshole in hundreds of posts, you can't expect people to start taking you seriously now. It's like the boy who cried wolf. Act like an immature asshole too many times and that's all people will take you for. Nobody wants to get along with you or share anything with you.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You know I thought this would be my first attempt at trying to get along with you people.
> 
> And you're already ruining it. Now stop trying to start shit and just be civil for once.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


>



You must have been extremely bored to post something like this, especially start your own thread in "Anything Goes."  Usually your so busy in other people's threads I would never have thought you'd need to start your own  

So really, what's new with you Madmann?


----------



## hypno (Dec 16, 2011)

Babies! They are "New" people and the good part is we have a couple new ones right here at IM. 

Congrats to the new parents and best of luck to the ones who are closing in on the wonderful moment


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 16, 2011)

This just in!!! I took a shit that almost made a complete loop!!!


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 16, 2011)

Madman the pussy assed bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhh………….


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

I plug the shitter at work every day


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 16, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> I plug the shitter at work every day



I give it a solid effort Sometimes i go in the women and take a big nasty, i leave without flushing my gift to them.


----------



## TonyMack (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You know I thought this would be *my first attempt at trying to get along with you people.*
> 
> And you're already ruining it. Now stop trying to start shit and just be civil for once.
> 
> ...



Over 1200 shitty posts and now you wanna get along. Are you bipolar?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## _LG_ (Dec 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I give it a solid effort Sometimes i go in the women and take a big nasty, i leave without flushing my gift to them.



I like to put a sign on the stall door.  "Do not flush, went for camera"


----------



## ExLe (Dec 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You know I thought this would be my first attempt at trying to get along with you people.
> 
> And you're already ruining it. Now stop trying to start shit and just be civil for once.
> 
> ...


 

Your antidepressants must have just kicked in...


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 16, 2011)

happy holidays bro glad to c some positive here anyhow this thread is fucked man everyones just gonna keep coming at u but shit things good here hope all is well with u


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 16, 2011)

I just repped everyone in this thread so i could neg your ass


----------



## secdrl (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## secdrl (Dec 16, 2011)

Alright bruh...I can man up and bury the hatchet. On one condition, be honest about how much you make babysitting. 50/hour seems a little steep.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I give it a solid effort Sometimes i go in the women and take a big nasty, i leave without flushing my gift to them.



just do it in Madmans mouth, he loves the gifts??????.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 17, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Okay, I'll be civil.
> 
> Here's what's so great: This week was only a three day work week for me, same as last week and next week is the same. Using up the last of my vacation time.
> 
> ...


 
So your friend owns a target practice station or set up.

How does that work and is it a good profitable business?

Things are still good for me, enjoying occasional days off as well.
And staring at my new 42 inch flat screen most of the time.














Enjoy your vacations.






troubador said:


> That's good but you have to live with your mistakes. You've acted like an asshole in hundreds of posts, you can't expect people to start taking you seriously now. It's like the boy who cried wolf. Act like an immature asshole too many times and that's all people will take you for. Nobody wants to get along with you or share anything with you.


 
Fair Enough. 



Ezskanken said:


> You must have been extremely bored to post something like this, especially start your own thread in "Anything Goes." Usually your so busy in other people's threads I would never have thought you'd need to start your own
> 
> So really, what's new with you Madmann?


 
Yeah it was sort of a boring day and just I thought try something different here. 

Soon preparing to spend Christmas Day with my girlfriend's family.
Throw the football around with some her nephews and nieces.

And race around the backyard and neighbor streets on her father's quads...






^^ That not it .... but just an example by the way for those unfamiliar ^^




D-Latsky said:


> I give it a solid effort Sometimes i go in the women and take a big nasty, i leave without flushing my gift to them.


 
So you mess up the ladies toliets after putting on your makeup.

Now I know you are no where close to being a real man.

Going to the women's restroom, seriously what hetero does that?



TonyMack said:


> Over 1200 shitty posts and now you wanna get along. Are you bipolar?


 
That would be a negative, Mr. Mack Daddy of 280+ forgettable posts.

Unlike most I choose to be optimist who doesn't have a one-track mind.



ExLe said:


> Your antidepressants must have just kicked in...


 
I would never use such worthless crap.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 17, 2011)

goddamn you must be exhausted...


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 17, 2011)

A 42" lol!! Wow you get get some more babysitting jobs! I have a 42" in my bedroom lol!! Probably looks huge in your trailer though.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

I knew that behind all that sarcasm, and all those caustic remarks, there was a human who just needed a hug.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 17, 2011)

Rednack said:


> goddamn you must be exhausted...


 
Not as much as you after giving so many rides to the following fagtard .....



D-Latsky said:


> A 42" lol!! Wow you get get some more babysitting jobs! I have a 42" in my bedroom lol!! Probably looks huge in your trailer though.


 
I imagine it would look huge on a flatbed trailer, but I don't own that either.

I also imagine most people would notice your dirty syringes, tanning spray, zit cream, makeup brushes, and "man" purses lying around your room before recognizing your little television set. Does your boyfriend get jealous of the attention you give it??



IronAddict said:


> I knew that behind all that sarcasm, and all those caustic remarks, there was a human who just needed a hug.


 
No hugs, just pleasant conversation would do.

Maybe the holiday spirit has taken over me.


----------



## gearin up (Dec 17, 2011)

my wife and I have matching 32s (samsung) we use them for computer monitors the are great for splitscreen docs. Im sure the 42 looks just as good you should be happy with it.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 17, 2011)

gearin up said:


> my wife and I have matching 32s (samsung) we use them for computer monitors the are great for splitscreen docs. Im sure the 42 looks just as good you should be happy with it.


 
Thank you, I am. So how are you celebrating the holidays??


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No hugs, just pleasant conversation would do.
> 
> Maybe the holiday spirit has taken over me.



Good man, the best to you and yours.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 17, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Thank you, I am. So how are you celebrating the holidays??



Im sure you will be spending yours hog tied with a turkey leg up your ass while your old man fucks your 6" deep belly button


----------



## secdrl (Dec 17, 2011)

What kind of Quads will ya'll be riding. Is that a blaster or Raptor in the photo? I just bought a Honda 4-Trax and we have a couple of Honda dirbikes CR 250R


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

See, peeps are cool, if your cool to them.

And I try to refrain myself from posting any caustic remarks, myself.

Noone likes a asshole, unless we've been drinking....


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 18, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So your friend owns a target practice station or set up.
> 
> How does that work and is it a good profitable business?
> 
> ...



He lives on 80 acres.  Plenty of room to shoot. 

Enjoy the new tv, dude.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 18, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Thank you, I am. So how are you celebrating the holidays??



by fucking your mother?????????..with a turkey baster


----------



## Madmann (Dec 19, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> by fucking your mother………..with a turkey baster


 
I know you're an old, lonely, uncaptivating coot, but my mother would never be the answer to your problems.

However I heard through the grapevine one of your half-sisters who use to be a brother is open to your needs.

Do some research on your family tree and see if she will follow through on that alleged offer as a present to you.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> A 42" lol!! Wow you get get some more babysitting jobs! I have a 42" in my bedroom lol!! Probably looks huge in your trailer though.




No shit, so do I and a 72" in the living room.


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 19, 2011)

View attachment 37976

He's gonna be ballin' from this gig


----------



## Madmann (Dec 20, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> View attachment 37976
> 
> He's gonna be ballin' from this gig


 



tommygunz said:


> I'm a User and Abuser.


 
Actually you're a misuser of drugs and abuser of your intellect.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2011)

Madmann u really seem to be a very lonely and insecure person with a lot of hatred?


----------



## Madmann (Dec 20, 2011)

Prince said:


> Madmann u really seem to be a very lonely and insecure person with a lot of hatred?


 
Nah, I'm one of the nicest guys to ever walk on this planet.

My online persona is just an act to garner recognition.


So does the big man of IM have big plans for the year end holiday?


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 21, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Actually you're a misuser of drugs and abuser of your intellect.


 You've got it backwards dipshit


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 21, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Nah, I'm one of the nicest guys to ever walk on this planet.
> 
> My online persona is just an act to garner recognition.
> 
> ...



What kind of recognition are you aiming for?  The good kind or the bad kind?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Nah, I'm one of the nicest guys to ever walk on this planet.
> 
> My online persona is just an act to garner recognition.



ummm, okay.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 21, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> You've got it backwards dipshit


 
So you're an abuser of drugs and misuser of intellect??

Umm, either way it doesn't sound really good shithead.

But I feel my original perception was on the money.



Zaphod said:


> What kind of recognition are you aiming for? The good kind or the bad kind?


 
Whatever comes, doesn't matter. I wouldn't lose sleep over it.

I respond accordingly to either, I can be just as good as I can bad.


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 21, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So you're an abuser of drugs and misuser of intellect??
> 
> Umm, either way it doesn't sound really good shithead.
> 
> But I feel my original perception was on the money.


 
At least I have a purpose and I'm not here wasting oxygen and bandwidth like you. Merry Christmas fucktard.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 21, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> At least I have a purpose and I'm not here wasting oxygen and bandwidth like you. Merry Christmas fucktard.


 
Same to you, though your "purpose" and avatar are still hilarious.


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 21, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Same to you, though your "purpose" and avatar are still hilarious.



I'm a 49 year old man who can still take his shirt off and post that picture for the whole world to critique, you're a cunt that hides behind a bunch of random images and calling you out is my purpose, now that's fucking hilarious


----------



## Madmann (Dec 21, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> I'm a 49 year old man who can still take his shirt off and post that picture for the whole world to critique, you're a cunt that hides behind a bunch of random images and calling you out is my purpose,


 
I'm 24 years younger and couldn't care less about males critiquing me.

I'm not a faggot, so I've never seeked that kind of attention and praise.

I have much better things to live for in life and value my dignity greatly.



tommygunz said:


> now that's fucking hilarious


 
In your own little fragile mind.


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad to hear it why don't you move onto them and leave here


----------



## Madmann (Dec 21, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Glad to hear it why don't you move onto them and leave here


 
What the fuck does it matter to you what I do here?


*Now so I don't "ruin" other threads I'll use mine to call out this fool....*



			
				DecaConfusion said:
			
		

> ur 2nd job is IronMag posts.....just awful


 
Now what in the hell is this garbage suppose to mean?

Very doubtful you can came up with a reasonable answer.


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 21, 2011)

Madmann said:


> What the fuck does it matter to you what I do here?
> 
> .



BB is my passion I've been doing it for as long as you have been alive, this is why I'm here.  Why are you really here? You seem to be smart and quick witted, What you do on this board is a waste of all that. Find a passion in your life and devote your energy to it instead of shitting on what we love. I understand all young people are searching for where to fit in, it's not easy. You have to start by respecting what others stand for and then maybe you'll see it's a two way street. Until then you are not someone who is welcome.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 21, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> BB is my passion I've been doing it for as long as you have been alive, this is why I'm here.


 
Good for you.



tommygunz said:


> Why are you really here?


 
To read new training information.



tommygunz said:


> You seem to be smart and quick witted, What you do on this board is a waste of all that.


 
A waste? Hardly.



tommygunz said:


> Find a passion in your life and devote your energy to it instead of shitting on what we love. I understand all young people are searching for where to fit in, it's not easy. You have to start by respecting what others stand for and then maybe you'll see it's a two way street. Until then you are not someone who is welcome.


 
Thing is I don't respect what you stand for and never will.

But this is anything goes, so therefore its all fair game.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 21, 2011)

Madmann could be a writer, or a comedian. He is pretty "witty" with his remarks. Total douche, but still funny...


----------



## Madmann (Dec 21, 2011)

I appreciate all but the "douche" part.


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 21, 2011)

Get used to it something tells me you are gonna be a douche for some time to come


----------



## Madmann (Dec 22, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Get used to it something tells me you are gonna be a douche for some time to come


 
The definition of douche by you prima donnas standards is totally nonsensical.


----------



## SupaSwole (Dec 22, 2011)

Now this was truly a great post!

Merry fuckin Christmas fellas( and ladies)


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 22, 2011)

Seems as thow i have missed something.....


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Madmann,

You mentioned you train TKD, how long have you been training? Do you compete at all?


----------



## Madmann (Dec 22, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Seems as thow i have missed something.....


 
Seems as though you're missing noticable/respectable arms and chest.

Seems as though you're missing the mental capability to posting something intriguing.



GreenOx said:


> Hi Madmann,
> 
> You mentioned you train TKD, how long have you been training? Do you compete at all?


 
5 years and no I do not compete.


----------



## boss (Dec 22, 2011)

Why do you guys all chirp this madman so much? I see it all over


----------



## Madmann (Dec 22, 2011)

boss said:


> Why do you guys all chirp this madman so much? I see it all over


 
Any good reason why you should even care?

If you have nothing new and riveting to discuss then GTFO.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 22, 2011)

boss said:


> Why do you guys all chirp this madman so much? I see it all over




He started the thread and I had a question...


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 22, 2011)

Madmann said:


> 5 years and no I do not compete.



5 years of training and you have never competed? Why do you train then?


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 22, 2011)

GreenOx said:


> Hi Madmann,
> 
> You mentioned you train TKD, how long have you been training? Do you compete at all?





Madmann said:


> 5 years and no I do not compete.





GreenOx said:


> 5 years of training and you have never competed? Why do you train then?








YouTube Video


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 22, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> YouTube Video



 That was perfect bro!!


----------



## Madmann (Dec 22, 2011)

GreenOx said:


> 5 years of training and you have never competed? Why do you train then?


 


GreenOx said:


> Look numb nuts - Against my better judgement I gave you the benefit of the doubt- now I see I have made a terrible mistake - you are in fact the biggest shit disturber I have come across. You claim you train in TKD for 5 years but NEVER competed, not even on a local level? I find that hard to believe, 5 years you should be a black belt and never competed...Hmmmm so you are basically saying you go put a little target vest on and kick some air or hit some little target pads..none of that will hit you back! Put some fucking gloves on and feel what its like to get hit you little pussy.


 

First of all, I don't know who lifted up your little skirt and poured saw dust into your vagina
but you do need to settle down and try to exercise some civilized reasoning and interaction.

Putting words into my post is a big mistake cause you only succeed in looking foolish.
I did not once say that I never compete, what I said was I do not compete.

I practice tae-kwan-do to maintain my agility, speed, precision, and endurance.

Competition however no longer interest me because I have nothing to prove or gain.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 22, 2011)

Madmann said:


> First of all, I don't know who lifted up your little skirt and poured saw dust into your vagina
> but you do need to settle down and try to exercise some civilized reasoning and interaction.
> 
> Putting words into my post is a big mistake cause you only succeed in looking foolish.
> ...



ok now I know you are full of shit, there is ALWAYS something to gain, you train for speed, precision and agility the ONLY way to improve what you are trying to maintain is to compete at a higher level, another point if you have in fact trained as long as you say you have you would not disrespect your art by typing tae-kwan-do.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 22, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Competition however no longer interest me because I have nothing to prove or gain.



You mean, You never win! so you would rather not compete at all.


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 22, 2011)

Madmann said:


> .
> 
> I practice tae-kwan-do to maintain my agility, speed, precision, and endurance.





GreenOx said:


> ok now I know you are full of shit, there is ALWAYS something to gain, you train for speed, precision and agility the ONLY way to improve what you are trying to maintain is to compete at a higher level, another point if you have in fact trained as long as you say you have you would not disrespect your art by typing tae-kwan-do.



Motherfucking


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 22, 2011)

I do Rex Kwon Do.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 27, 2011)

HE FUCKED ME said:


> ok now I know you are full of shit, there is ALWAYS something to gain, you train for speed, precision and agility the ONLY way to improve what you are trying to maintain is to compete at a higher level.


 
Just because its the only way you could gain anything doesn't mean it 
applies to a superior athlete like me whose skills are far more advanced.



HE FUCKED ME said:


> You mean, You never win! so you would rather not compete at all.


 
My record was 14 and 3 when I stopped competing. I accomplished what I wanted.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Just because its the only way you could gain anything doesn't mean it
> applies to a superior athlete like me whose skills are far more advanced.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Madmann (Dec 27, 2011)

ExLax is my stress release said:
			
		

> What might that have been?
> 
> Showering with other boys to check out their junk and ass.
> 
> You are sick...


 
What in the moronic fuck are you flapping about??

Seems you drowned yourself in eggnog and semen last weekend.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> First of all, I don't know who lifted up your little skirt and poured saw dust into your vagina
> but you do need to settle down and try to exercise some civilized reasoning and interaction.
> 
> Putting words into my post is a big mistake cause you only succeed in looking foolish.
> ...



You are one lying mother fucker.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 27, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> You are one lying mother fucker.


 
Common sense evades you quite often, and its really sad.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> What in the moronic fuck are you flapping about??
> 
> *Seems you drowned yourself in eggnog and semen last weekend*.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got to agree.  That's actually funny.  First time for everything.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 29, 2011)

Zaphod said:
			
		

> For using "dingbat"
> 
> Get some new material


 
So it didn't take you long to revert back into a pestering parasite.

So much for expecting geniune courtesy from uncivilized rodents like yourself.

So be it then, guess I'll just have to see you in hell.....






YouTube Video











.....from up above in my expensive golden throne in heaven. 

I'll enjoy watching the murderous "demon" devour your soul.

LOL


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So it didn't take you long to revert back into a pestering parasite.
> 
> So much for expecting geniune courtesy from uncivilized rodents like yourself.
> 
> ...



It's all in fun.  Don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 29, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> It's all in fun. Don't get your panties in a bunch.


 
Exactly. Having fun at the expense of insignificant twats is a blast for me.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 29, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Exactly. Having fun at the expense of insignificant twats is a blast for me.



So you don't have much fun here, then.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 30, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> So you don't have much fun here, then.


 
Quite the contrary.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Quite the contrary.



I don't see why you're getting all twisted.  I haven't bagged on you in a while.  

So how was Christmas for you?


----------



## Madmann (Dec 30, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> I don't see why you're getting all twisted. I haven't bagged on you in a while.
> 
> So how was Christmas for you?


 
Same as it was for you.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 30, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Same as it was for you.



Good, then?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread is proof that Madmann is a lonely faggot.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> This thread is proof that Madmann is a lonely faggot.


 
You don't realize your Bruce Lee video collection has done more harm to your sense of reality than it has to comfort your fortress of solitude. Maybe throwing them away and taking up solitaire would at least sharpen your extremely dull mind a little bit better. 
But then again maybe I'm dreaming on that one. Wishful thinking at best.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> This thread is proof that Madmann is a lonely faggot.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You don't realize your Bruce Lee video collection has done more harm to your sense of reality than it has to comfort your fortress of solitude. Maybe throwing them away and taking up solitaire would at least sharpen your extremely dull mind a little bit better.
> But then again maybe I'm dreaming on that one. Wishful thinking at best.



I raped your mother.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped your mother.



After my turn???...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped azza mother.


 


azza1971 said:


> After my turn???...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)

Lets Eiffel tower, Madmann's mother this time azza.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


>



I raped your mother.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped Madman.



After the bus load of crims going to sing sing did first??????..


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


>



So i guess you had a coffee after being raped Madman?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> This thread is proof that Madmann is a lonely faggot.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> So i guess you had a coffee after being raped Madman?


 
Actually I had beer after watching of Call of Ktulu's boyfriend rape you.

It was so horrible I almost puked, but I'm too much of man to do that.

Plus I wanted to keep the streets clean for once, and not litter.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Actually I had beer after watching of Call of Ktulu's boyfriend rape you.
> 
> It was so horrible I almost puked, but I'm too much of man to do that.



You thought it was beer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Yeah right, but you still watched, you queer fucking homo butt raper…...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Actually I had beer after watching of Call of Ktulu's boyfriend rape you.
> 
> It was so horrible I almost puked, but I'm too much of man to do that.
> 
> Plus I wanted to keep the streets clean for once, and not litter.



I don't have a boyfriend. I'm straight but your mother is ugly like a guy and I rape her. Azza does too. We rape your mother. She is the whore of the planet.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> This thread is proof that Madmann is a lonely faggot.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 17, 2012)

I still wanna know why Madmann won't address COK raping his mother on a continuous basis...COK has been taking her to pound town for months and Madmann won't even address it.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

pound town lol, almost spat my coffee, thanx….


----------



## Madmann (Jan 18, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I don't have a boyfriend. I'm straight


 
*cough**cough* Lies *cough**cough*


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *cough**cough* Lies *cough**cough*



I raped your mother.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped your mother.



We raped both ends, i throat raped her and you ass raped her??????..all the while Madman was secretly watching and whacking off??????.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 18, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I still wanna know why Madmann won't address COK raping his mother on a continuous basis...COK has been taking her to pound town for months and Madmann won't even address it.



^^^ this madman... Answer this fuckin question before you open your fuckin cockwarmer agian.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 18, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *cough**cough* CUM IN MY THROAT *cough**cough*


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldnt waste my cum……..


----------



## Madmann (Jan 19, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I wouldnt waste my cum??????..


 
But you didn't ...... you gave SupaSwole a thrill of a lifetime.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 19, 2012)

Madmann said:


> But you didn't ...... you gave SupaSwole a thrill of a lifetime.



You are an exhibitionist are you not? You have all these homo situations that you somehow know about. You have been hiding in closets and whacking off. 

The thrill of a lifetime as you put it for SupaSwole was him getting his turn raping your mother Eddie?????????...


----------



## Madmann (Jan 20, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> The thrill of a lifetime as you put it for SupaSwole was him getting his turn raping your mother Eddie?????????...


 
So you're saying you even disappoint fags more so than women.

I thought for sure the Swole cocksucker would be satisfied by your talents.

You're hopeless azzhole. Time for you to become a nun.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 20, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You know I thought this would be my first attempt at trying to get along with you people.
> 
> And you're already ruining it. Now stop trying to start shit and just be civil for once.
> 
> ...



What a desperate little faggot you are. Trying to make friends after getting your ass kicked at school today? 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> What a desperate little faggot you are. Trying to make friends after getting your ass kicked at school today?


 
I would rather live in Afganistan than become friends with any of you asswipes.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I would rather live in Afganistan than become friends with any of you asswipes.




I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^^

Obviously nothing is new.

No original or progressive thoughts.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Obviously nothing is new.
> 
> No original or progressive thoughts.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html

I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

I raped your mother's one hot, younger sister.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I raped your mother's one hot sister.



Doesn't exist. Liar. 

I raped your mother and my mother raped you with a strap-on.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey its not my fault your posts are unfunny, uninteresting, and unostentatious.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped your mother and my mother raped you with a strap-on.


 

Liar.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Hey its not my fault your posts are unfunny, uninteresting, and unostentatious.


 
You're melting down more easily than usual.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You're melting down more easily than usual.



Where's your profile wall? Oh, yeah. 

I raped your mother. 

How come you haven't replied to my Dear, Madmann thread yet? Oh, yeah because you're a pussy bitch.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother. 

I dare you to enter and post in this thread but you won't because you are a pussy coward bitch.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother. 

I dare you to enter and post in this thread but you won't because you are a pussy coward bitch.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Liar.



Not according to you, who even said that you were raped by my mother. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother. 

I dare you to enter and post in this thread but you won't because you are a pussy coward bitch.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Not according to you, who even said that you were raped by my mother.


 

Your comprehension sucks.


But I had sex with all the hot women in your life you ever cared about.

And they willingly gave it up to me, and enjoyed it much better.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Your comprehension sucks.
> 
> 
> But I had sex with all the hot women in your life you ever cared about.
> ...



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother. 

I dare you to enter and post in this thread but you won't because you are a pussy coward bitch.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^^^

You've Been Owned.


And your stupid thread is horse-shit.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> You've Been Owned.
> 
> ...



Everyone here thinks differently. I own you because my mother raped you. Why did you get rid of your profile wall then? Oh, yeah because I owned you. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother. 

I dare you to enter and post in this thread but you won't because you are a pussy coward bitch.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother. .


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother. 
..


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> You've Been Owned.
> 
> ...



You are one owned pussy assed bitch who wont go to the thread where the raping takes place??????...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Not as much as you after giving so many rides to the following fagtard .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem, which makes it perfect for you. Commit suicide already. 


Ps. I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 23, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem, which makes it perfect for you. Commit suicide already.


 
You first.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 23, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You first.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 23, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped your mother.


 
Are you ready to proceed with your suicide now??


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 23, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Are you ready to proceed with your suicide now??



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 16, 2012)

Madmann has taken a position at the funeral home, he thought embalming was sucking shit from dead corpses……..he needs necro for dummies…..


----------



## Madmann (Feb 16, 2012)

So azzhole is there any chance you will no longer take pic while sporting little tight
booty shorts than only drag queens would dare purchase from an aquarium theme
section of an lesser known sex shop in a nearly rundown and vacant strip mall ?









^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That's Funny Shit.


----------

